# eclipse turbo vs. sr20



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

my friend want to "soop up" his barreta gtz or buy an eclipse turbo from year 90-94, im trying to convince him to buy a car that has an sr20 engine, can anybody give me the advantages and disadvantages of the sr20 compared to the other 2 engines, btw he wants to turbo his gtz


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

a gtz has the quad 4 motor right?, if so its junk imo. an eclipse is a great motor and can come with awd, it is comparible to an sr20 strength wise. if he just wants to go fast you can't go wrong with an eclipse, or an sr20 powered car. if he wants his car to handle than i'd go with the sr20 powered vehicle, but it will cost more to get the same power level as the eclipse


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

yes, the gtz has a quad four, and if u lower the compression and add a good head gasket it has the possiblility to be good turbod
as for the awd eclipse, he would want the fwd, lighter and the transfer case robs u of power
i just need a strong case to sway him to an SR20


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

a SR20 on what? A DET on a 240 will be the best..runnin 14s/15s stock! Now a sr20de on a sentra... its not all that but with some money you could be runnin well! A DET on a senta will not be that x-pensive and will be a very good runner...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

which gen eclipse...1st or 2nd

1st is more reliable cause the 2nd suffers from crankwalk...

but dsms suffer from reliabilty issues all around


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

tell him, if he wants a light car that can run the 1/4 mile, plus handle the big bois on track days, the 240 w/the SR20DET will be the car for him. although he will need 2 put money down first, the end result will be compareble to porsches and maybe even vipers.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

power per $ ratio though, you can't beat a 1st gen eclipse.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

that is true, but if he wants fwd, which i don't know why, a b13 or b14 is a better choice, also the early 1g eclipses that are fwd have unequal length driveshafts which cause huge torque steer, of you are right you could build the quad 4 and boost it but imp its not worth it. if he wants quarter mile times, go with 1g awd eclipse or a 240 w/ an sr20, or an rb25 and kick some ass


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

heres the main focus, daily driver, light, awd is to heavy, we live in wisconsin so for a daily driver rwd needs to be avoided, 350hp is what he wants to run
he likes the style of the new 240's, but they are rwd, and he doesnt like the looks of a 200sx or sentra, skyline is too much money by far, so.....its kinda lookin towards the eclipse, i dont think i can convert him to nissan, any suggestions?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

you will find that a 350 hp fwd eclipse will be nearly impossible in the snow, go with awd, don't worry about the weight difference, what does he want to do with the car, the only advantage of the fwd is on the highway , for 1/4 times and street driving, awd is the way to go. if he really wants fwd go with a sentra or 200, it handles much better and is an overall better driving car. btw....have you ever driven a 350 hp boosted fwd/awd/rwd car ever? all of the execpt awd are a major pain in the ass, and even awd isn't very fun at all, the clutch you need for that power isn't an easy thing to drive and as soon as you stop on a hill in the snow and don't have awd, you will be sliding and cursing while you tires just sit and spin. his best bet is to buy a beater or keep the gtz as one and then have a project car on the side, because 350 hp isn't easy or cheap and not that easy to drive on the street espically in the snow. you want too many things out of this car. unless you have unlimited funds you may need to re-think your goals


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AWD kicks ass.......While I spin the GSX's take off.........of course I catch up and walk most of them but those launches are wicked.


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

91ser wtf are you smoking? A fwd eclipse over an awd?!? :dumbass: Anybody that knows anything about dsms knows that gsx is the way to go for speed. The only reason somebod would want a fwd if all you care about are highway pulls. FWD suffers from horrible wheel hop and torque steer while AWD hooks up right away.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

dont ask what im smoking, im just the messanger boy


----------

